# MCNISH - life in Monte Carlo?



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Allan,

How is life in Monaco? Does your passion for automobiles translate into passion for boats? 

It does for me - I like going out on our Tige skiboat to water ski or wake board. Although, some time on a sail boat is also very relaxing.

Thanks,
Andre


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

2fastdre said:


> Hi Allan,
> 
> How is life in Monaco? Does your passion for automobiles translate into passion for boats?
> 
> ...


I have to say I don't have much passion for boats, I grew up on the South West of Scotland where water was cooold and full if things that wanted to bite or eat you and that kind of put me off most things water related.....

Saying that I do like water skiing, but in sunnier climates.

Life in Monaco though is quite easy, everything is on your doorstep, it is smaller than Central Park in New York after all, it is full of sportspeople having similar routines to you and great for kids to grow up with good weather in summer, sea 10 yards away, mountains 1 hour away and ski station 1 1/2 hour away.

Allan


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

Sounds very nice. Monte Carlo is on my list of places to visit, I have never been. 

If you are ever in Colorado - for Pikes Peak Hill Climb or something else, shout at me and we can go water skiing or snow skiing (depending on the season).  

Andre.


----------

